# Symptoms + Negative results



## maybePreggo

Just wondering if anyone can relate?!

Here is what I've got (and forgive me, I do not know any of the fancy abbreviations!) : as of today I am 1 day late. 
<<27, 5'4'', 110, 2 kids (8,4)>>

~Intercourse right on peak ovulation time (oops!)
~Spotting 6 days later (with discharge)
~Extreme hunger pains for the past 3 days now (woke up the first night needing to make spaghetti, plus banana, nectarine, chips, walnuts). 
~Plump boobs (not sore)
~Slight lower back pain
~Shortness of breath (when I'm mildly active)
~Dry (no discharge for at least a week now)
~Took a preg. test today, came up negative

Thoughts? When would you take another test? At home or clinic? (Both of my previous preg. came up negative at home and were confirmed at a clinic).


----------



## angel2010

Welcome! How many days are you past ovulation?


----------



## maybePreggo

Hi there :)

I am 16 days past ovulation (about)


----------



## angel2010

Hmm, well most would get a positive by now. But if you have past experience getting negatives while pregnant, I would wait a few more days, test again then if af is still late and you are still getting negatives, call your doctor. Good luck!!


----------



## robinator

Hi! :hi:


----------



## Zebra2023

Welcome to BnB :wave: I'd wait a few more days and test again, good luck :dust:


----------



## lhancock90

Welcome to BnB :wave:


----------



## maybePreggo

Thanks for the input!

If anyone else has experienced similar stuff, I would love to hear about it!

Still playing the waiting game...day 2 (past expected period). 

We weren't planning on this, but also content with it - just needing to know where my head should be! :wacko: Fighting against that crazy feeling!


----------



## xJG30

https://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g146/GemLoux/Welcome.gif


----------



## BoobsMcGee22

Hi there! I had a similar experience last month! I wound up being two weeks late too! No idea why. Doctor did all the bloodwork and everything came back fine. I was not pg. Could have been stress. Not sure.

Anything new today?


----------



## pieceofpie

Welcome to BandB.

What are your status, any news?

:flower:


----------



## Nahlaxo

hello,

I suffered a miscarriage back in august, I'm wondering if i could be pregnant right now i'm three days late today (april 27) i tested on the 24 of april (day of expected period and got a negative :/ i did the test in the evening but i did drink alot of fluid because i was anxious to know.. not sure if that effects it but ive read it does because it waters down the urine.... for the past 9days my nipples have been really sore to the touch or if i bump into something, i have felt a little nauseous, the biggest issue for me is im extreamly tired randomly to the point i feel like i need to have a little nap. also im hungry ALOT like those random 2am get out of bed and drive to mc donalds...(i hate mc donalds) lol and ive have some mild cramping, the reason i believe im pregnant and that pregnancy test is wrong is because ive never had any period symptoms in my life and i know it cant be that.. im really hoping im pregnant and carrying a little bundle of joy, we have been trying since our last miscarry


My question is has anyone tested the day of their expected period and got a negitive?? if so when did you test again?? and when did you get a positive?? 

thank you! xo


----------



## pieceofpie

Nahlaxo,

I am CD36 at the moment well past the time of AF, like you I tested the day of expected period nothing and after nothing. I tested this morning and still nothing had some mild cramping which led me to believe that AF was on the way but again that stop and nothing a foot. Had pregnancy symptoms and a high bbt then it fell and went back up for a day and then fell again this morning but all above the coverline.

Yes, it is states that water weakens the urine so if you are testing use FMU immediately after waking up where the concentration is highest. Sounds like pregnancy symptoms to be but also rememeber that sometime it takes a week for a HPT to pick up the HCG hormone or maybe you need to do a blood test to confirm. I would retest again but use FRER instead and if it still comes up negative and you did not ovulate late I would recommend a blood test. This I will be doing tomarrow as well. I wish you all the best and good luck..keep me posted.


----------



## Nahlaxo

Thank you!!! I'm going to test tomorrow morning again hopefully if I am pregnant the hormones will detect!! I really hope its positive!! Ill defiantly keep you posted! Do the same as well!!! I wish you the best of luck!!!!!


----------



## Nahlaxo

Thank you!!! I'm going to test tomorrow morning again hopefully if I am pregnant the hormones will detect!! I really hope its positive!! Ill defiantly keep you posted! Do the same as well!!! I wish you the best of luck!!!!!


----------



## Nahlaxo

Thank you!!! I'm going to test tomorrow morning again hopefully if I am pregnant the hormones will detect!! I really hope its positive!! Ill defiantly keep you posted! Do the same as well!!! I wish you the best of luck!!!!!


----------



## pieceofpie

Nahlao,

AF flow started last night with brown spotting and then nothing until this morning she started again with brown spotting. The funny thing is the dog kept following me around last night and trying to get her head under my skirt something she never did before.

Therefore, that means I am out for this month. How are you and your test?.


----------



## Nahlaxo

I tested today still negative:( I'm going to test again on Friday, hopefully my hormones are just slow because I'm praying for this baby!! My nipples have gotten more sore lately,also I'm really gassy :/...and I've been gaging trying to eat strawberries that's one of my favorite foods, also something new has come up and I'm experiencing a bit of heart burn..and no period I'm 5days late now hopefully ill get a positive...and I'm sorry to hear that :( always next month!!:)


----------



## pieceofpie

Nahlaxo,

The funny thing is AF is light and brown and I am just droping spots, I mean actual spots about every two hours are so but there is more whenever I wipe and mild cramping that ease when I lay down. My breast still shoot every now and then and I have backaches with the cramps so now I am wondering if it is a late implantation or a mess up period. I will watch and see if it continue throughout the week or stop tomarrow.

I would suggest that you wait for another three days and then test again. All the symptoms that you are mentioning says that you are pregnant but maybe not enough hcg is in your blood to be picked up by a HPT.. If there is still a negative why dont you have a blood test done. We need to keep eacch other posted on what is happening with our bodies.

My fingers cross for you and best of luck


----------



## Nahlaxo

Are you still only spotting? Or did it turn heavy? So I'm taking a test tomorrow to see what my results are, I still have sore nipples and I've been randomly waking up in the middle of the nights to go pee and drink some water, I've been so thirsty lately, what's new is tonight I've been getting random bursts of heartburn like it lasts for a min then gone then 2mins later its back. My moodyNess is intense now.... Hopefully it comes back positive! Ill be thrilled, my period is officially nine days late! I've only been one day or 2 at the latest late! So fingers crossed!!


----------



## Nahlaxo

Are you still only spotting? Or did it turn heavy? So I'm taking a test tomorrow to see what my results are, I still have sore nipples and I've been randomly waking up in the middle of the nights to go pee and drink some water, I've been so thirsty lately, what's new is tonight I've been getting random bursts of heartburn like it lasts for a min then gone then 2mins later its back. My moodyNess is intense now.... Hopefully it comes back positive! Ill be thrilled, my period is officially nine days late! I've only been one day or 2 at the latest late! So fingers crossed!!


----------



## pieceofpie

Nahlaxo, my period stop yesterday, it was just spotting on Sunday night, light period on Monday and medium period on Tuesday and then back to a spot yesterday and that was it. Still sleepy during the PM hours, had some swelling of the feet and ankle and slight nausea with fatigue but other than that I guess I am ok. My mood is more of a depressing nature.

I give up now because I have no idea what is happening to my body hopefully it will sort itself out and understand just how much I want to have a baby.

I am keeping my fingers cross for you and praying that the baby dust falls your way. At least one of us should be pregnant.


----------

